# Happy birthday Varian!



## Lessaandvarian (Oct 14, 2017)

My big boy turned one October 10th! Happy birthday to the best doggy a girl could ask for. I can't wait to spend so many more years with you buddy boy!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful boy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

My puppy also seemed to have gotten extra ear food from somewhere, and it was constantly mentioned so I won't go there...

All the best!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, handsome!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: Varian! Hope you enjoyed your special day!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Varian. Hope you had a great day handsome.


----------



## Lessaandvarian (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you ladies, he got turkey from Thanksgiving (Canadian). Lots of belly scratches, he loves those, and he got to spend time with his favorite Aunt as well, my sister in law.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Lessaandvarian (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks guys he loved his special day. Well he loves everyday, he's a naturally happy happy boy.


----------

